# Bottle Stopper Mandrel



## Wilson's Woodworking (Dec 29, 2015)

I am going to make my own bottle stopper mandrel but need to know what the OD is for the main body? I know the 1/2" shank to go into drill chuck and the 3/8-16 thread for about 3/4" deep (correct me if I am wrong there).
I mainly just need to know what diameter of stock to make it out of.
Any advise is welcome. I have never made a bottle stop so is a first for me.
Also gearing up to make my first pepper grinder and my first duck calls.
That reminds me, I purchased the inserts @ Wood Turners Catalog. com and didn't realize they sell mandrels to turn the parts for the calls also. Do you guys use their mandrels or is there a better way?


----------



## CWS (Dec 29, 2015)

Danny,
My bottle stopper mandrel a got from Ruth Niles is .80 in Dia.
Don't know about duck calls but making them is on my list

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Schroedc (Dec 29, 2015)

Double check your threads, some stopper kits are 1/4-20. If you do have the 1/4-20 ones I've got a couple of those mandrels I'd mail to you if you want.


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 29, 2015)




----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 29, 2015)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 29, 2015)



Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 29, 2015)

Is that what you needed?

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## gman2431 (Dec 29, 2015)

From recommendation on here I bought the Enco mandrel in .5 and .625 for very cheap. They do exactly what I need them to.


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking (Dec 29, 2015)

Thanks @ripjack13 that was exactly what I wanted. I am going to make my own and needed the diameter of the largest part. Hey I have never seen callipers like those. Totally threw me off for a little bit. I am used to reading decimal callipers. Thanks for the offer @Schroedc but unless they shipped the wrong ones I ordered 3/8-16 bottle stoppers. I will double check though. 
Thanks for all the help guy's.


----------



## Schroedc (Dec 29, 2015)

Wilson's Woodworking said:


> Thanks @ripjack13 that was exactly what I wanted. I am going to make my own and needed the diameter of the largest part. Hey I have never seen callipers like those. Totally threw me off for a little bit. I am used to reading decimal callipers. Thanks for the offer @Schroedc but unless they shipped the wrong ones I ordered 3/8-16 bottle stoppers. I will double check though.
> Thanks for all the help guy's.



Gotcha, I wasn't sure if you were doing a specific stopper or were talking in general. Once you get a few made up you'll have to do a post/review for the catalog thread.


----------

